
What do people in Silicon Valley do once they hit 35 and are over the hill? - adrianhoward
https://www.quora.com/Silicon-Valley/What-do-people-in-Silicon-Valley-plan-to-do-once-they-hit-35-and-are-officially-over-the-hill
======
NTDF9
The only folks who have answered that question are folks who were lucky enough
to have things go in their favor.

Admittedly, they all worked hard at it and deserve it, I think what people
really want to hear is an average perspective. What happens to the average
programmer? Or an average engineer? How about folks who don't want to go into
management? Or how about folks who want to go into management but couldn't
(and why?)? Or someone who lost all his/her money by betting on a company
which later became worthless? How do they deal with it? What are the risks
they took etc.

Those answers demonstrate selection bias at its best.

On a completely different sidenote, I hate the Co-founder/CEO of Echosign (he
answered the OP on quora). He puts badass pictures in every single quora post,
yet does not realize that he has not done any of that. There was no need to
put a picture of a soldier in that thread.

Some of his other posts have even more ridiculous pictures.

He seems to have a crazy fantasy idea of the life he's living. Typical MBA-
preneur/paper-pusher/number-cruncher who thinks he changed the world and now
living the life. Sigh!

------
CmonDev
Based on those Quora answers: found or die.

